# Neobux شركة الدفع الفورى الاولى على مستوى العالم +شرح كامل للمبتدأين+اثبات الدفع للشركة



## bila2 (28 يونيو 2010)

*احبائى واخونى اعضاء وزوار ArabChurch الكرام اقدم لكم اليوم
 الشركة الاولى فى مجال الربح على مستوى العالم 
​
Neobux

و  التي تعتبر الشركة الأولى عالميا في هذا المجال بحيث تتميز بالمصداقية و  سرعة الدفع لأعضاءها .
*الشركة  لها ترتيب عالي جدا بسبب نظام الدفع التلقائي عالمياً، بل انها الشركة  الاولى في موقع .Ptctalk.
  *نظام ذكي جدا في المعاملة مع الاعضاء والاعلانات*
*شركة لا غنى عنهااا فى مجال الربح على الانترنت*

اضغط هنا للاشتراك فى موقع الدفع  الفورى الاول بالعالم









 


$اولا مميزات العامة للشركة $






 
 
 تصميم فلاشى جميل وسهل التعامل.
التسجيل فى الشركة يغنيك عن التسجيل فى منتدى الشركة.
منتدى الشركة  يمكنك من خلاله التواصل وتبادل الخبرات
وبه منتدى للعرب. 



المميزات المتعلقة بالربح






4 اعلانات يوميا  (بتتجدد الاعلانات كل 24 ساعة).
*اسعار  الضغطات 1 سنت للضغطة ونصف سنت من الريفيرال.
*الحد  الادنى لطلب الدفع 2دولار (الحد الادنى بيزيد دولار كل ما تعمل كاش اوت لحد ما توصل  10 دولار).
*الدفع فورى
البنوك  التى تقبل التعامل مع الشركة









والكثير والكثير عن المميزات واكتشف بنفسك.





 http://www.neobux.com/?rh=7A6F7A613939يجب عليك التسجيل فى احد البنوك السابقة و الافضل ان تسجل فى أليرت باى أضغط هنا للتسجيل  

شرح كيفية التسجيل فى بنك أليرت باى من هنا 

أول خطوة لينك التسجيل بالشركة أضغط هنا 

$$شرح التسجيل بالصور$$
+
$$شرح كيفية التعامل مع  الشركة$$






























الحمد  لله تم تفعيل حسابك بنجاح نيجى بقى للتسجيل الدخول للشركة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















































تم احتساب واحد  سنت قيمة الاعلان









للطلب  الدفع اوكاش اوت يجب ان لايقل رصيدك عن 2دولار.

















$$$$شوية اسئلة بقى على كيف كيفك$$$$

1-ما هو الريفيرال     Referral ؟
الريفيرال هو اي شخص يسجل في الشركة من خلال الرابط  بتاعك او البانر بتاعك وتسطتيع عمل ديراكت ريفيرال بعد 30 يوم من تاريخ  التسجيل و 100 ضغطة وبتأخد نصف سنت علي كل صغطة يضغطها الريفيرالز بتاعك اى  ان من يسجل عن طريق الرابط الخاص بك كلما ربح رصيد
كلما زاد رصيدك بمثل نصف رصيده
اى لو هوا رصيده 2 دولار سيصلك واحد دولار
عموله من الشركة وهكذا

2-ما الفرق بين الدايركت ريفيرال    Direct و  الرينتدريفيرال     Rented ؟ 
لدايركت هو الريفيرال الذي يسجل من خلالك (الرابط  بتاعك) اما الرينتد هو الريفيرال الذي تدفع له في الشهر مقابل ان  يضغط(ريفيرال مؤجر)

3-ما هى خاصية الاوتو باي ؟
الأوتو باى : خاصية تعمل فقط للريفيرالز المتبقى لهم  أكثر من 20 يوم على أنتهاء معاد أيجارهم.
يعمل الأوتو باى عند تفعيله على تمديد الريفيرالز الذين قاموا بالضغط على  أعلانات لمدة يوم أضافى بالأضافة الى خصم 10% من الثمن الأجمالى للريفيرالى  و يتم خصم الأيجار اليومى من رصيدك.
مع العلم الريفيرال اللى ميضغطش لا يتم تمديده ليوم أضافة
مثال:
عندك 100 ريفيرال كلهم باقيلهم 25 يوم ضغط منهم 60 النهاردة ... فى حالة  تفعيل الأوتو باى يتم خصم من رصيدك تلقائيا ثمن تمديد ال 60 ريفيرالز لمدة  يوم أضافى و بالتالى بعد انتهاء اليوم يصبح ال60 ريفيرالز لديهم 25 يوم على  الانتهاء كما كانوا ..... اما باقى ال 40 اللى مضغطوش النهاردة لم يتم  الدفع التلقائى ليهم لمدة يوم واحد فيصبح باقى لديهم 24 يوم فقط .....
مع العلم ان هناك خصم 10% لثمن كل ريفيرال عند تفعيل الخاصية
يعنى بدل ما تدفع للريفيرال مثلا 0.28 هتدفع أقل.

4-هل من الممكن ارسال من alertpay ل paypal والعكس ؟
يمكن ولكن عن طريق  مواقع معينة وتدفع عمولة لذلك.

5-كم ثمن العضوية الجولدن ؟ 
90 دولار

6-كم هو الحد الاقصي للدايركت ريفيرال ؟ 
بيزيد كل اربع ايام واحد.
------------------------------------

$$$$$شوية اسرار ونصائح للربح الكثير$$$$$

*حاول دعوة أكبر عدد ممكن من الأشخاص الى الشركات التي انت مسجل فيها لأن  هذا هو اساس الربح بحيث كلما كان عدد الريفيرال كبير كان ربحك كثير … يمكنك  دعوة الكثير .. كدعوة الأصدقاء و المشاركة في المنتديات الخاصة بهذا  المجال مثل : “ قسم الشركات الربحية “

*قم باختيار الشركات الربحية المناسبة ، بحيث تكون شركة صادقة و مميزاتها  جيدة كالحد الأدنى و سرعة الدفع .

*لاتقم بعمل اكتر من حساب من خلال جهازك لان الشركة ستقوم بغلق حسابك  نهائيا
بم فيه من رصيد متبقى.
ملحوظة :: اوعى تشترك مرتين فى شركة لان فيه حاجة  اسمها (( اى بى )) وماك وكويكز .. وبكده الشركة بتحطك تحت باند الغشاشين  .. عشان كده تشترك فى الشركة مرة واحدة بس وتضغط على اعلاناتها عادى وتسحب  منها ارباحك عند الوصول للحد الادنى 

5-لاتقم بفتح اكتر من اعلان فى وقت واحد.
*​


----------



## bila2 (28 يونيو 2010)

شرح الاشتراك فى موقع أليرت باى

www.aletpay.com

*انظر الصور  واتبع الشرح





سوف ترى الصورة التالية حدد  الدولة وتابع




سوف تظهر لك هذه الصفحة







Personnal proحساب شخصي  احترافي.

هذا الحساب يتيح لك هذا النوع من الحساب امكانيه الوصول إلى العديد من  مواقع الشراء
كلها وبكل سرية وأمان القيام بالأعمال التجارية​
مميزاته :
_تلقى رسوم منخفضة تصل إلى 2,5 ٪ + $ 0,25 لكل  معاملة 
Credit Card قبول دفعات بطاقات الاعتماد 
_إمكانية إرسال الأموال إلى عدد كثير من الأشخاص تابع الشرح أسفله





مباشرة سوف ترى هذه الصفحة










تمت عملية التسجيل سوف تصلك  رسالة على البريد الإلكتروني لتنشيط حسابك






مرحلة ننشيط الحساب ضرورية  إتبع كما في الصورة






بعد ذلك سوف يطلب منك أنتدخل  كلمة المرور الخاصة بحسابك




*​


----------



## bila2 (28 يونيو 2010)

سورى يا جماعة لينك البنك 

alertpay.com


----------

